# The New Lone Star Jr Gent Kit



## Texatdurango (Oct 21, 2007)

<s>I like the new "Lone Star" version of the Jr Gent kit from Craft Supply!</s>  I think it goes well with the Texas flag design. [)]

On Edit: This is MY version of the Jr Gent from Craft Supply, I call it the "Lone Star".


----------



## melogic (Oct 21, 2007)

Beautiful job on the pen George! I like the new kit from CSUSA as well. I think they go well together.


----------



## winpooh498 (Oct 21, 2007)

WOW!! You did a wonderful job on it!
I like that pen! I looked on CSUSA's web site and didn't see it? What is it listed under?


----------



## Ligget (Oct 21, 2007)

Fantastic work, pen kit and blank in perfect harmony![]


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> <br />WOW!! You did a wonderful job on it!
> I like that pen! I looked on CSUSA's web site and didn't see it? What is it listed under?


Actually, I might have mislead you a bit.  The star end piece is my little addition.  I removed the titanium end piece from a stock kit and made a few changes.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 21, 2007)

Beautiful pen.  Very nice job on your few changes to the end piece.


----------



## sah6139 (Oct 21, 2007)

Great job 
That pen is on my list of pens to do
nice add on 

steve


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL!!!  Here I am looking at the catalog saying to myself "Now how did I miss that and why can I not find the kit!!" Then I keep reading!

Awesome job on that pen!!! This kit is pretty easy to remove the end cap final trip and replace. I want to try some Jr.Gents and match the pen body on the final soon.


----------



## banjobob (Oct 21, 2007)

Please don't leave us in the dark.  How did you do this and where did you get the star.  An envious Texan needs to know.


----------



## txbatons (Oct 21, 2007)

CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP....Deep in the Heart of Texas!

Good job on the pen, especially the cap.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by banjobob_
> <br />Please don't leave us in the dark.  How did you do this and where did you get the star.  An envious Texan needs to know.


Try Tandy Leathercrafts for the star.  Once you see it, you will know how to mount it.


----------



## lwalden (Oct 22, 2007)

Slick, George!! Love the replacement endcap/finial..... it really makes that pen look sharp!!


----------



## fxst00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't even find the star on the Tandy Leathercrafts website.
Jeff

very nice pen by the way


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 23, 2007)

My mistake, I have driven by this place at least once a week for 20 years and never noticed, even when going inside last week, that it has changed from Tandy leather to Hideco.

Look at page 34 and 35 ... http://hidecrafter.com/uploads/Hide_Crafter_Catalog__10.pdf


----------



## fxst00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks I thought if I can't even find the star how on earth would I be able to make that pen.
[]
Jeff


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice work, beautiful pen.


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 23, 2007)

Outstanding pen!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 23, 2007)

Put me down for a " Love the Pen" too! []


----------



## el_d (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice pen. Is the Jr gent Ti end piece just a knock out?


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el_d_
> <br />Very nice pen. Is the Jr gent Ti end piece just a knock out?


I found that drilling a 1/2" hole in a scrap block of soft wood such as pine makes a nice cradle to hold the end cap while you use a Harbor Freight transfer punch with the point facing down to tap the plated end piece out with a firm tap.


----------

